# threatening mail



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To the person who sent me the threatening letter. 

Your hatred for ISLAM is pathetic, and you will pay the price whether in life or the afterlife.


If you would choose to read my post.. Egyptians should be hanging their head in shame PROPERLY then you would see I have no hatred for Islam.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> To the person who sent me the threatening letter.
> 
> Your hatred for ISLAM is pathetic, and you will pay the price whether in life or the afterlife.
> 
> ...


Sadly this seems to be what is happening now in Egypt....have friends who have had the same thing sent to them...sad very sad and these are the people who wanted a democracy....don't they realise that means freedom of speech as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Unfortunately the concept of freedom of speech clashed much of the time with the ideology. Mostly when it came to people's religion. During Morsi's era there were more charges filed for blasphemy and insulting of the President and Islam in one year than there were ever filed in 30 years under Mubarak. It's one of the major complaints about Morsi's during his year in office. He attempted to take to task the Media, the protesters, ect. 

The former President even came out in defense of his administrations attacks and charges on others once by saying to the public that freedom of speech doesn't mean you have the freedom to be unkind to others. Meaning you're not free to be unkind and say bad things about me. I think it's just ingrained in the culture and freedom of speech and expression could never really take root in the fledgling democracy. That was also mentioned by some as part of the problem of having a democracy while attempting to include Sharia law in the constitution. When people would mention this contradiction you'll often hear others say that their idea of the Arab democracy is not the same idea as Western democracy, and to let them figure out how they want to govern themselves.

Sorry you were verbally attacked MaidenScotland. This topic of the ongoing conflict is a very sensitive subject to be sure. I'd say many people from all sides feel entitled to viciously attack others when it comes down to it. Even long time friends have been lost because of their politics and it's become a political divide where the sides continue to war either by words or weapons.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zaytoona said:


> Unfortunately the concept of freedom of speech clashed much of the time with the ideology. Mostly when it came to people's religion. During Morsi's era there were more charges filed for blasphemy and insulting of the President and Islam in one year than there were ever filed in 30 years under Mubarak. It's one of the major complaints about Morsi's during his year in office. He attempted to take to task the Media, the protesters, ect.
> 
> The former President even came out in defense of his administrations attacks and charges on others once by saying to the public that freedom of speech doesn't mean you have the freedom to be unkind to others. Meaning you're not free to be unkind and say bad things about me. I think it's just ingrained in the culture and freedom of speech and expression could never really take root in the fledgling democracy. That was also mentioned by some as part of the problem of having a democracy while attempting to include Sharia law in the constitution. When people would mention this contradiction you'll often hear others say that their idea of the Arab democracy is not the same idea as Western democracy, and to let them figure out how they want to govern themselves.
> 
> Sorry you were verbally attacked MaidenScotland. This topic of the ongoing conflict is a very sensitive subject to be sure. I'd say many people from all sides feel entitled to viciously attack others when it comes down to it. Even long time friends have been lost because of their politics and it's become a political divide where the sides continue to war either by words or weapons.




There are no grey areas in this country now..

I have been sympathetic to what has happened at the demonstrations to the point I have fallen out and removed Muslim Egyptian friends from my friends list as the rule here is if you are not with us you are supporting terrorism and you have been brainwashed via the media.. and now I am attacked for supposedly hating Islam which is complete nonsense..

both sides think I support the other..

I am against anyone imposing their beliefs on me or anyone else. I am not brainwashed via the media.. the media is where most of the us get our information so if I am brainwashed so are they.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> There are no grey areas in this country now..
> 
> I have been sympathetic to what has happened at the demonstrations to the point I have fallen out and removed Muslim Egyptian friends from my friends list as the rule here is if you are not with us you are supporting terrorism and you have been brainwashed via the media.. and now I am attacked for supposedly hating Islam which is complete nonsense..
> 
> ...


Add on top of that both sides are at an all time high for anti-Western and anti-American sentiment. I also see the vitriol coming from my Christian friends who post their lopsided views on the issues. It's just a big mess. 

I feel like the welcoming friendly Egypt I was introduced to a decade ago as my extended family member has become a hostile stranger to me now.

My poor husband has the same problem you're having with having to remove friends from his facebook because of attacks on him from both sides for his views that they're both fascist organizations and they're trading one for the other and losing the aspirations of the January 25th revolution. He's a revolutionary though and not a politician. Like many of the Egyptian revolutionary's they like to emulate Che Guevara in that they're for the ideas of the revolutionary change, but they're not for the governing part in the aftermath. Which in turn leaves whoever in charge to mold the situation.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

It's not just friends people are losing - the subject of for / against the 'coup' or the MB is also splitting families.

My husband is one of 6 boys - and 3 of them have cut off the other 3 (deleted facebook oaccount blocked phones, etc.) - because they don't support the MB.

As you say they don't realise that democracy also includes freedom of speech.
But also the ideaology of the brother who support the MB also include having no rich people, spreading the wealth out for all - democracy, surley this goes by another name.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> It's not just friends people are losing - the subject of for / against the 'coup' or the MB is also splitting families.
> 
> My husband is one of 6 boys - and 3 of them have cut off the other 3 (deleted facebook oaccount blocked phones, etc.) - because they don't support the MB.
> 
> ...


Democracy in Egypt....sorry not in my life time....they have many,many more problems to sort out before they reach that stage..if ever...unfortunately


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biffy said:


> It's not just friends people are losing - the subject of for / against the 'coup' or the MB is also splitting families.
> 
> My husband is one of 6 boys - and 3 of them have cut off the other 3 (deleted facebook oaccount blocked phones, etc.) - because they don't support the MB.
> 
> ...




Yes it does...

wonder what the wealthy MB think about that...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Biffy said:


> It's not just friends people are losing - the subject of for / against the 'coup' or the MB is also splitting families.
> 
> My husband is one of 6 boys - and 3 of them have cut off the other 3 (deleted facebook oaccount blocked phones, etc.) - because they don't support the MB.
> 
> ...


They're even doing articles on it now. Friends and family torn apart by Egypt's violence

A redistribution of wealth would be under the category of Marxism.

Here's the thing about revolution and newly formed democracy's. They take a long time. Political Scientist have done studies of this subject matter across the spectrum and evidence suggests that for newly formed democracy's after a revolution it takes 10 - 15 years to stabilize. When they see things like military coups it take twice as long, 20 - 25 years to stabilize. This is because the pendulum swings both ways. 

I suspect the pendulum will swing again in Egypt. It's still not out of the woods in terms of economic reforms. Some say Saudi Arabia will keep pumping money into their neighbor not to lose their crowns but it's a mistake for Egyptians to rely on that. Without it Egypt would potentially collapse like Cambodia did in the eastern model of revolution where a regime collapses from the inside.

Currently Egypt is on the western model of revolution. Don't confuse western for the west. It's just a term they use to describe a model that is defined based on certain factors and applies to anywhere in the world. People may say this is Egypt and it doesn't apply to that part of the world but. it. does. The study of political violence and revolution applies to the entire globe. They look at each case in each part of the world through out history over several hundreds of years. What's happening there has happened before many times over. They have this down to a science with their classifications, and how things go, and how they eventually turn out depending on historic events in the past.

There is so much that goes into this. Ever heard of the carrot and the stick? The carrot is used to bribe or lure people while the stick is applied to dissent. It's just one part we're currently watching. It may seem the backbone of the brotherhood is broken right now, and that the popular opinion is for the military, but opinions can change, and it would seem people in Egypt won't endure injustice for very long no matter who they are. It might not be now. It might not be in a few months. It might be in a year or two depending on how things go. They went against the military and police brutality once before and right now I'm not seeing very much difference between what happened post January 2011 revolution vs. the June 30th revolt in terms of governance. Some of the same mistakes are being made almost exactly as before and they've even made some critically horrible mistakes unlike the first time. They wanted to do this crack down the first time but they couldn't do it against the people like that then. They had to regain support and make a common enemy. An enemy they've had before where the narrative was readily available. Also by putting the secret organization in politics it revealed who they were in public life since they became out in the open. They could tell whose who.

I could go on and on and on at length about this subject matter, but I don't want to bore you all to tears. Though I must admit I find it highly intriguing and fun to talk about IMHO.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

my B-I-L is an active member of the MB - and this is his idealogy.

You don't have to read articles here - it is all around you where it has torn friends and families apart.

As for broken - don't you ever believe it - regrouping maybe, waiting for the element of surprise maybe - but not broken!
They have been around too long and have too much money to be so easily broken.

I just hope - even though in reality I think there is little chance - that they come to their senses and sit around the table. But I am forever the optimist.

They have waited too long for their chance to let it go and bow to sitting around the table, so easily.
They have always had thier own agenda - regardless of the people / state of the economy/Egypt to stop now.
On the table or under the table they will continue.


----------

